

Firefox Developer Tools: top requests and upcoming features - ck2
http://blog.mozilla.com/devtools/2012/03/19/top-requests-for-firefox-developer-tools-march-2012/

======
ck2
I love that they are going to add Copy/Paste to the style inspector, but why
can't they stick it in the Firefox 12 beta?

I don't want to have to jump right away to FF13 alpha for that.

